# Poll: Schedule for the Anthrofiction Contest



## ScottyDM (Dec 2, 2008)

Greets, Peeps!

This past quarter the schedule for the *Anthrofiction Writing contest* slipped by quite a bit. Normally I like to close the fall entry period the day before *NaNoWriMo* opens, then run the judging period during NaNo (November). This year the fall quarter entry period ends December 7th, a full month and a week late.

However, this might be a better schedule for those who wish to participate in the contest _and_ NaNo. You can either work on your contest entry starting three weeks before NaNo and finish it up the week following NaNo. Or you may note the theme of the contest and use the theme like a NaNo challenge. Then in the week following NaNo pull that piece out of your NaNo novel and spin it into a short story for the contest, with seven days to whip it into shape.

So the question is: stick to the original schedule or go with a schedule that splits the entry period around NaNo (November). Here's a chart of the traditional and proposed schedules, for all four quarters.






Notice that I rename the quarters. Also, if I don't change the schedule I need to squeeze a few days out of each period in 2009 to get back on schedule by November 1st (I've already worked out how to do this).

Thanks for your participation in the poll and for any comments you wish to leave.

Scotty


----------



## Shouden (Dec 2, 2008)

also,  having a few extra days to come up with a story is nice, as well.


----------



## ScottyDM (Dec 2, 2008)

Both schedules have two months to write and one month to judge. Any variation comes from a variation in the number of days per month.

Also and ideally, I might push a schedule by +/-one day if I know I'll be unavailable on that day. What's not ideal are things like taking a quarter off to work on the website, or taking nine weeks instead of four to write a 30-page essay to clarify the theme, or just getting bogged down in the semi-manual processing of ballots (but that excuse is only good for one day). :? 

S-


----------

